# two Engien's



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it possable to run to engines back to back? 
Thanks
John


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes you can, but I am almost positive that you need DCC to do this... Otherwise, when running them in a lash-up in conventional mode, the two engines will not be perfectly synchronized and increase the wear on the motors... There may be a loop hole though if they are the same locomotive from the same manufacturer, but let someone with more knowledge in this area answer first... All I know is that one time I tried running my two locomotives seperatly on my oval and one always caught the other


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

johnv6 said:


> Is it possable to run to engines back to back?
> Thanks
> John


I use the old DC not DCC. Sometime I run long trains that one engine will not pull. I will run more than one engine. I only match them up with engines with close to the same speed. There seems to be no ill efect. If you mean runing just the engine on the same tracks, that is something that I have a lot of fun with. It takes a lot of switching to keep them from crashing. I don't do this with good engines, just old toy ones.

john


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This only really works in DC mode when you are using exact same engines - and if they are well made, they won't have a huge difference in their running characteristics, and lessen the chance of any problems.

I run some of my LGB models like that, but only ever when I know that the drive mechanisms are exactly the same.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have lashed two locos, both DCC, and do so all of the time with A-B, A-A, A-B-B, even A-B-B-A and even ran two Big Boys in order to get a 200-car consist up a hill at a train show, one at the head and one "pushing". Almost all of my engines are DCC with just a few waiting to be converted.

But. pre-DCC, I would lash two engines, not even think of any problems. What did we do BEFORE DCC?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome StationMaster!
A DCC experieced member is valued here. Looking forward to your posts!
Bob


----------



## AyTrane (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two Athearn engines that I bought at the same time and the only time they run is when the other is running with it. They are a pair, and have the same mileage on them. The reason I don't run them apart is because they may break way from running in sync. 

If you have DCC it will be easier to get them to consist, but with DC you have to be careful to not overload one engine, and possibly not only ruin a motor, but ruin the drive wheels too.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with Stationmaster, I really don't give it much thought except when quality matters, i.e. I don't mix Tyco with Kato but I have no problems running my Atlas with my Athearn. You don't deal with the tonnage issues of real life and they tend to compliment themselves in actual running...the slow one keeps the faster in line, the faster gives that extra boot over a stalling point, etc...all things a real hogger would have to address.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in the process of DCC. I ran for years in DC and MUed all the time. Mainly for looks. I found that same manufacturer was no problem. Also different manufacturers would work some times. If the speed doesn't match put the faster one in the lead. You will probably find that different manufacturers will match at certain speeds as one will accelerate faster than the other and at some point the speeds will match up ok.
Les


----------



## AyTrane (Dec 8, 2008)

Sure, you can run a faster engine with a slower engine and use the slower one as an anchor. If you don't mind the sound of grinding tires. 

I have to twin track mainline and I was running one of my Athearn SD-45's pulling some freight while the other line had a Walthers F40PH pulling six coaches. The Athearn takes a bit of juice to get going, but then it will throttle up quickly. The Walthers can run at insanely low voltage. I love both engines as they are quiet, but they will sync speeds at a very small threshold. I found the Walthers overtaking the Athearn at low speeds, but up around thirty-five on my Tech 4 the Athearn was cruising at the same speed. Above that the Athearn out ran the Walthers easy (not that I like to run the trains at high speed).

I find that when not consiting the locomotives (such as running on different lines under the same throttle) it can be beneficial to have two engines that run at different speeds. But if they can run together, why not?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> I am in the process of DCC. I ran for years in DC and MUed all the time. Mainly for looks. I found that same manufacturer was no problem. Also different manufacturers would work some times. If the speed doesn't match put the faster one in the lead. You will probably find that different manufacturers will match at certain speeds as one will accelerate faster than the other and at some point the speeds will match up ok.
> Les


Putting the faster engine in the lead is asking for trouble if the lead engine breaks away. I would rather "push" than "drag" the slower engine.

Since you are looking for DCC, I'd take a real hard look at DigiTrax. A tad more expensive that some, but well worth it. I have it and shopped hard and long before deciding. The additional address allow for so much more flexibility in your layout and building consists.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I am not looking. I have the MRC Prodigy Advance and love it. When I said in the process I meant I am still buying decoders. I have 50 plus locomotives of which about 10 are DCC.
Les


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> I am not looking. I have the MRC Prodigy Advance and love it. When I said in the process I meant I am still buying decoders. I have 50 plus locomotives of which about 10 are DCC.
> Les


I too am in the process of converting my engines, switches, turntable.... Been a long process. I probably have double the amount you have to complete. I inherited may non DCC engines when my dad passed away in 1999. Still working on them. He was a big NS/NW fan. Lots of GP40's and such. I probably have 40 engines converted and another 20 or so that came DCC ready.

I am currently trying to figure out how to convert the old Pittman motors to DCC. Anyone have any ideas? These engines are OLD. Circa early 1960's. Old F's and E's.


----------

